# Norton Ghost 2003 - Image Problem



## Spock55000 (27. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Leute!

Ich hab meinen PC neugemacht und WinXP aktiviert und alle aktuellen Updates drauf, kurz des nackte Windows einfach. Nun würde ich gerne mit meinen Norton Ghost 2003 ein Imagefile auf meine externe USB 2.0-Festplatte ziehen, nun es geht nicht. Er hängt sich immer auf wenn er ein USB Laufwerk sucht.
Die externe Platte ist eine WD 250GB (NTFS) in einem USB/Lan, für IDE Festplatten, MACPOWER PLEIADES -Gehäuse. 

Die Norton Hilfe ist kurz gesagt einfach nur schlecht. Ich hab keine Ahnung wie ich das Image nun ziehen soll.
Und im Web habe ich auch schon geschaut . Kann mir mal bitte jmd. genau erklären, wie das geht?
Danke

Mein System
CPU: AMD X2 4400+
Hauptplatine: Asus A8N-SLi Premium Bios 1009
Grafik: Leadtek 7800 Extrem Edition
Hauptfestplatte: Raptop 150 GB


Danke im Voraus.

MfG

Spock


----------



## Spock55000 (29. Dezember 2006)

öhm hat jmd ne Idee?


----------



## Dr Dau (29. Dezember 2006)

Hallo!


SpockData hat gesagt.:


> Und im Web habe ich auch schon geschaut .


Wo?!
Ghost compatibility with USB devices
Da ist unter anderem auch die Rede von einem Update.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Spock55000 (29. Dezember 2006)

Ein Live Update habe ich ausgeführt gehabt: Es kam beim ersten Mal, die Meldung ich hätte schon die aktuelleste Version.


----------

